# Lost my job today.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Boss pulled me off the floor this morning at 6:45 and brought me on "the long walk" up front to meet with HR. I've been officially downsized. Can't say I'm too shocked. I've laid off over 30 employees from my crew alone in the last year, so I knew my time was coming. That's the auto industry for ya.

Well, have a couple beers, nice long nap, then read in detail my severence package. 

Now that I'm done with nightshift for ahwile and collecting a severence for a bit, I think it's high time I checked out a couple local jam nights and maybe whore myself out for some bass playing, well, more whoring than I do now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear it - its happening all over these days. Keep your chin up - look on it as a "forced" opportunity to try something new. Good luck!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that James.

As a software developer I got the "long walk" in 2001 during the dotcom implosion. I never found work in that field again, and although I only make about 1/3 of what I used to, I am 5 minutes from home and work in a great, relaxed environment.

It'll turn out OK .... different maybe ...... but OK.

Best of and keep the chin up.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It'll turn out OK .... different maybe ...... but OK.



I'm positive of the former and hoping for a definitely on the latter. :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Boss pulled me off the floor this morning at 6:45 and brought me on "the long walk" up front to meet with HR. I've been officially downsized. Can't say I'm too shocked. I've laid off over 30 employees from my crew alone in the last year, so I knew my time was coming. That's the auto industry for ya.
> 
> Well, have a couple beers, nice long nap, then read in detail my severence package.
> 
> Now that I'm done with nightshift for ahwile and collecting a severence for a bit, I think it's high time I checked out a couple local jam nights and maybe whore myself out for some bass playing, well, more whoring than I do now.


Not sure how you feel about New country but one of the bands I play with is looking for a Bass player fill in for September 19-20 and November 7-8 in St Thomas. Not great money but its close to you.
Being a bass player you shouldn't have a problem freelancing alot.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Downsized*



bagpipe said:


> Sorry to hear it - its happening all over these days. Keep your chin up - look on it as a "forced" opportunity to try something new. Good luck!


I got my "forced" opportunity a year ago, but without the severance deal. 

Put in 26 years of hard work for....?! 

James, you were in a union shop the same as I was."Buzz" didn't/couldn't
help us at all. We got lots of huffing and puffing, but little else.

My wife said to me..."One door closes and another one opens."

All this boils down to "Keep on keeping on,dude!" But,I'm having a hard time with being 55 and not a computer geek. Good Lucks James...
Jan


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that james but as soundhound just said,

when one door closes, another one opens up.

Chin up!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear this James.

To add to the theme of soundhound6's post , my wife's saying is 
*"change releases new energy"*

Take some time to gather your thoughts and make some plans...and then release all that new energy on an unsuspecting world...OK.....maybe start with an unsuspecting southern Ontario.

All the best in moving forward.

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can dig where you are at. Been out since May now. But working my butt off trying to get this new store open. We are about 3 weeks away now. It has to be looked at as soundhound says. One door closes and another opens. I started planning my next move as soon as I knew the hammer was coming. Which was a good 6 months prior to it happening.

All the best for the future.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that James. :frown: I can only echo what the others have said and think of this as an opportunity to maybe get into something new. Good luck.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That sucks, sorry!

Took the self-imposed "long walk" ten years ago as a stress leave and never returned to the stressful job I left. Eventually got enough work as a mercenary musician for hire that it became full-time. Now the only stress is the commute past the refridgerator every day.

Kick back a while and consider your options, then hit the bricks and look for work. 

Peace, and good luck, Mooh.


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that:

You are local to my area, and all the stuff being sent over to China is hurting us all. This is just the tip of the iceberg. Best of luck


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement. I'm sure it'll hit me in a few days that I'm unemployed, but like I said, I wasn't surprised.

The wife now has the option to work more hours for the time being, and I still collect a normal paycheque until the end of the year so we should be okay.

My band gigs every other weekend and I've got a fill in gig this Saturday for a band with an injured bass player.

Hey Guitarman2... New country is what I play these days, so I'm not against some more freelance work. Feel free to get me more info.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck bud.... one door closes and another opens :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news. I hope it works out for you.

Brian


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

what more can be said.......maybe a good time to finish up those bass bins...
all the best 
Gerry


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> what more can be said.......maybe a good time to finish up those bass bins...
> all the best
> Gerry


Yeah, I need to get them finished so I can show them off, gig them and start up my custom cabinet business. :banana: I've got lots of gigs booked the next while. I just wished freelance bass playing and building bass enclosers came with a nice salary and benefits package.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. 

So..... do you really like living in London Ontario? The reason I ask is because Calgary is DYING for employees these days (still)! Maybe a change of scenery is in order??? Lots of jobs here in IT. I called a well-known shop the other day to see about getting my computer fixed and the guy said they can't do it because they have no staff!

If you're happy with London tho', something better is waiting for you. That's always been my experience anyways. Hang in there and enjoy your time off.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Gilliangirl is right. Something will come up. The layoffs in the auto industry don't make it seem like it, but Canada is in great need of skilled workers like you. The big question is whether you want wait for an opportunity to present itself in London or go find a job in an other town where your skills are in high demand at the moment.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well no, we're staying put here. We moved here from Calgary in 2000 after 5 great years there. All of our families are in this area and we realized it was good to be on the same side of the country after our oldest was a year old.

I still do miss Cowtown though.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck! Its time to try something new. Or catch up on all the projects you might have started.

I'm in a similar boat. For the last year I worked at the local museum doing various projects and selling tickets. Come May I had my long walk/sit down. They needed somebody that was going to come back after the summer which I am not able to because of post-secondary education. There was another guy that wasn't returning but they kept him because of his seniority. That was cool because I am now taking the summer off to relax and catch up on my long list of projects. 

BUT, BUT, BUT, this is the kicker that really cheesed me off. The guy that they kept instead of me decided that he needed the month of August off. So he effectively quit at the start of this month, a month that I would have worked.

Then again, this is my last summer of slacking off for a long time. I've gotten so much done with regards to guitar. The only downside is that I can't afford GAS.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My brother got laid off at Chrysler a few months ago. He's 56. About a year and a half away from pension. He's not exactly in a position to try something new. Also, you've go to know him.

James,... hope you find something that works out.

P.S. At least he gets about $750 a week - Sub and UI.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear James. Like everyone else says, there would be new doors opened for you. Who knows, maybe giggin' and doing custom cabs would be suffice.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Chito said:


> Sorry to hear James. Like everyone else says, there would be new doors opened for you. Who knows, maybe giggin' and doing custom cabs would be suffice.


I really wish, but it's highly unlikely. Maybe if I could manage 5 gigs and 1 cabinet sale a week. Of course, my Dad is the actual builder of the cabs, I just gave the design info and some help drinking his beer.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear this James. I wish I could give some sound advice....but hang in there. I have been through stuff like this in the past and got through it. Were you in one of the plants in St. Thomas?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

mario said:


> Sorry to hear this James. I wish I could give some sound advice....but hang in there. I have been through stuff like this in the past and got through it. Were you in one of the plants in St. Thomas?


No, Strathroy, the other soon to be ghost-town. :tongue:


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, that's why music is here, to be your safety net...

Oh wait... Is it the other way around?

That sucks about your job though, but I'm sure you'll find another one you like.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> *My brother got laid off* at Chrysler a few months ago. He's 56.* About a year and a half away from pension.* He's not exactly in a position to try something new. Also, you've go to know him.
> 
> James,... hope you find something that works out.
> 
> P.S. At least he gets about $750 a week - Sub and UI.


That's just not right.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> That's just not right.


Which? That he's only 1 1/2 yrs. short of pension, that I hope James find something else,... or the Sub? 

Since I assume it's the latter - you take basic UI and you supplement it with money from the union's own plan which they collect from members and administer themselves and doesn't come from taxpayers.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Which? That he's only 1 1/2 yrs. short of pension, that I hope James find something else,... or the Sub?
> 
> Since I assume it's the latter - you take basic UI and you supplement it with money from the union's own plan which they collect from members and administer themselves and doesn't come from taxpayers.


That's not the point! This "sub" business has bothered me for years!

I first heard about it with the old Massey-Ferguson plant in Brantford. The guys with the MOST seniority got the summer layoff! The reason was that EI and their "sub" would bring them up to about 90% of their usual takehome pay. In effect, they got a paid vacation for the entire summer!

The newbies got to put more time in towards their seniority. Everybody was happy!

Except guys like me who didn't work for such union factories. If we got laid off there was no telling if we'd ever get a callback. What's more, EI was a LOT less than our takehome and if we earned any more than a pittance on the side it was DEDUCTED from our EI cheque!

In effect, the way the EI system works union workers are more "special" than non-union workers! Non-union workers are obviously second class.

I'm not complaining about union guys getting more. I just think it not only unfair but sheer discrimination to treat non-union EI recipients differently.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> That's not the point! This "sub" business has bothered me for years!
> 
> I first heard about it with the old Massey-Ferguson plant in Brantford. The guys with the MOST seniority got the summer layoff! The reason was that EI and their "sub" would bring them up to about 90% of their usual takehome pay. In effect, they got a paid vacation for the entire summer!
> 
> ...



I am by no means a union supporter in fact quite the opposite. But it has nothing to do with non-union workers being second class citizens. In fact the comparison is quite ridiculous. Union members pay union dues and are part of an organization that advocates for them. Now one thing I can't stand about most unions is how they whine about being so hard done by. I'm certainly not gonna whine about the benefits that they get as a result of their union.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep your head up James. My bass player was in the same situation earlier this year. 

He was playing in two bands with me during the layoff and his joke was that "it would be irresponsible to just play in a band and expect to hit it big and never work a day job again. That's why I play in two bands."

He had a few months off, but he's now working again and loving it. It's slightly less money, but a much more satisfying job, in a much more stable environment. 

His best advice is to not take more than a week or two to get your head back in the game. Recruiters and HR guys look at how you operate and move from one job to the next. Basically, a guy who was layed-off and doesn't need to work for almost a year, but immediately tries to find work is seen as someone who plans ahead and works for the enjoyment of working. They stand out as an ideal hire.


----------

